# Hello From Aberdeen



## shuggyloon (May 5, 2009)

Hello fellow modellers and historians.

I am a 1/72 modeller of British bombers. I live in Peterhead, Aberdeenshire very close to the old RAF Peterhead aerodrome, which is still quite intact.

I hope to use the forums often as always have questions about various items, ie FN64 turret right now!

Regards
Henry


----------



## Wildcat (May 5, 2009)

Welcome aboard mate!


----------



## rochie (May 5, 2009)

hello and welcome from "down south"


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2009)

Waahaayyyy.....a neighbour! Welcome to the family mate, from Glasgow....well, Sweden at the moment!


----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2009)

Technically I'm more of a neighbour lucky... 

Welcome!


----------



## Foxriver (May 5, 2009)

Welcome,greetings from China!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2009)

G'day mate welcome from waaaaaay down south!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2009)

Gnomey said:


> Technically I'm more of a neighbour lucky...
> 
> Welcome!



We all play in the same backyard...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 5, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> We all play in the same backyard...



I suppose so but still...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2009)

Have a pint mate......8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Airframes (May 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome from a bit further than 'down south', but not as far as 'waaay down south'!


----------



## airboiy (May 5, 2009)

Welcome aboard the S.S WW2AIRCRAFT.NET! Make yourself at home!

P.S.-Have more than a friendly pint...have a friendly barrel!


----------



## Thorlifter (May 5, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Njaco (May 5, 2009)

Welcome from across the Pond!


----------



## imalko (May 5, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Geedee (May 6, 2009)

Welcome to the site


----------



## SpitfireZPC (May 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Doughboy (May 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Happy posting.


----------



## shuggyloon (May 6, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcome, I work next to an EE lightning! If anyone is a modelling..i know..bad...a modern jet lol.

3 lancs in production and a Stirling!

Shug


----------



## Lucky13 (May 6, 2009)

I guess that we're talking 1/72 or...?  How about some pics mate?


----------



## RabidAlien (May 6, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 8, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from sunny 8) southern California.

Wheelsup


----------

